# Beginning Musician With Multiple Instruments



## tje1

First a little background..

I started playing the violin around the age of 11 and continued to take lessons for about two years until finally school, friends and girls became my primary focus in life. I'm now 22 and wish to begin the exploration of playing music again. So I picked up my violin and immediately broke a string trying to tune it! The violin had a few defects, so I took it to the shop in which it couldn't be worked on for about another month.

Meanwhile, I picked up a cheap plastic Renaissance style soprano recorder from Harmony to play with while I wait for my violin to be repaired. Now, it's been about a month of playing it and I've fallen in love with the instrument. So much so that I ordered an alto recorder for a more deeper sound.

Anyways, now that my violin has returned to me, I'm not sure if I should stick with one while I'm learning or take on both at the same time. I guess I'm afraid of burning my self out learning two instruments at once.

I'm curious of what you all think of a beginning musician trying to take on two worlds at the same time. Do you advise against it, or do you think perhaps it would be more fun or educational? Did anyone here while learning the ropes try to tackle multiple instruments at once?

I'd greatly appreciate any tips, stories or any kind of advice. Thank you in advanced!


----------



## kv466

Well, I really hope no one here or anywhere would ever advise against you learning any and as many instruments as you want...I've been playing guitar for over 23 years but while I was learning I was playing piano, getting behind the drums as much as possible and was forced out of head snare senior year in high school and forced to play electric bass, just because the teacher knew I played guitar...point is, do what you can...if you feel you can tackle the two, go for it...there are so many instruments and learning different ones can only open up the possibilities for the ones you already know!


----------



## Stasou

I'd say go for it. There really is not much of a risk of burning out, the much larger risk is of becoming bored, which is much more likely with only one instrument.


----------



## Jaws

As making music is for fun. You can play as many instruments as you like if you enjoy it. I know many people who play 3 or more.


----------

